# Glad my Cruze had a spare tire...



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Another testimony about why I added the spare to my ECO MT. The goo/sealant is theoretically fine for holes less than a quarter inch (6 mm) in diameter, but anything larger and you must have a spare tire or you're waiting for a tow truck. I've successfully used goo in bicycle tires, but never a car tire.

I 100% agree that a spare tire is an absolute must have in a car. GM really needs to realize this and at least make it an option on all their vehicles.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Same for me. I picked up a hugemous screw in my tire. Glad I had a spare too.










I really don't care that it saves weight - it's just a stupid thing to take out of a car. It's like taking out a true ignition switch or a parking brake operated by a cable. What happens when something goes wrong?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL, my 30 Olds, 30 Ford, and 33 Buick all had two spare tires, after that, only one, today, none, next year, cars will still come with spaces for four wheels, but with only three wheels mounted. 

How about having a full sized spare, just didn't sit there gathering dust, was part of the tire rotation scheme to get a lot more tire life. Could also drive more than 50 miles.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Exactly why I chose a car that came with a spare!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I did a few tanks with & without my spare & jack, I saw no difference in highway MPG. There was a very slight difference in the city MPG but not enough to care. 

I would not buy a car without a spare. I drive at night occasionally(between 10pm-6am) 30miles of rolling hills where you only have cell service 1/2 the time. Calling onstar, AAA or a local tow truck would do no good & I might not see another car come by for a few hours.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Like wise. I would never buy a car without that Spare and I will always check the air pressure to the Spare. My friend over time never checked his and on day a flat happened he went to the trunk the spare was also flat. Now having a flat on a MotorCycle now that is fun.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When I put the spare in my ECO MT I kept the air compressor in my trunk so I can inflate the spare if I need to use it.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

My Jetta came with a full size spare. Although I think the new Jettas only have donut spare now, due to decontenting, but at least they have a spare!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, it probably had 13" tires like my old Accord too. Tires on small cars these days are larger than ever.


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Jetta had 15" wheels  but I agree cars seem to be getting bigger and bigger wheels.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I think the whole eco withpit a spare is BS. I still need to get mine. If you have a passenger in the car, or not what difference is it? Or if someone weighs 150lbs or 250 lbs. So dumb.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The Cruze is already porky as it is


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2011 LS I ripped a hole in the side of the tire and above all that I bent the rim. Glad my car came with the spare. I probably would have opted against it if given the choice when I bought my LS. None the less, I bought a spare for my Eco so I don't need to worry about it. God knows I had better not damage an Eco wheel. A steelie was bad enough !


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i drove my miata 450 miles 3x a month for the last 5yrs w/o a spare....no issues, but it DID take getting used to 

my lifted cherokee has full size spare

my diesel cruze has no spare so back to gambling


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> LOL, my 30 Olds, 30 Ford, and 33 Buick all had two spare tires, after that, only one, today, none, next year, cars will still come with spaces for four wheels, but with only three wheels mounted.
> 
> How about having a full sized spare, just didn't sit there gathering dust, was part of the tire rotation scheme to get a lot more tire life. Could also drive more than 50 miles.


I have actual factory wheels and tires for spares for my impala and DTS. It's expensive but it allows the five tire rotation. 

I'm toying with with doing the same for my Cruze.


----------

